# Movitrac B Sollwerte



## Michael Scholz69 (18 Dezember 2021)

Hallo, 
ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich dem Movitrsc Umrichter. Die maximale Geschw. beträgt 1500 U/min, die Mindestdrehzahl beträgt 700 U/min. Für die Sollwerte habe ich einen analogen Eingang mit Strom von 4-20mA. Ich möchte den Umrichter gerne so parametrieren, dass wenn er 6mA bekommt, dass er automatisch gleich auf 700 U/min umschaltet. Meine Frage jetzt ist, kann man den Umrichter so parametrieren, sodass die Anlage stehen bleibt sobald der Umrichter nur 5,9mA bekommt? Ich habe bereits den Parameter 720 probiert aber leider ohne Erfolg, da der maximale Wert von dem Parameter bei 500 liegt.


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2021)

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht ob das geht. Movitrac nehme ich nicht so oft aber warum gibst Du Deinem Umrichter nicht erst bei 700 U/Min die Freigabe? Bzw. wo kommen die 6 mA her?


----------



## zako (18 Dezember 2021)

Bei einem sinamics G120 würde ich das über freie Bausteine machen. Hat Dein Antrieb womöglich auch irgendwelche Logikglieder die man da nehmen könnte - zumindest irgendwas was man als Vergleicher nehmen kann und dann z.B. in einen anderen Datensatz umschalten kann?


----------



## maxder2te (18 Dezember 2021)

Rein über Parameter geht das ziemlich sicher nicht. Ich hab noch irgendwas von einer Sollwert-Halt-Funktion im Kopf, bin aber nicht sicher ob dir das hilft.

Wenn du IPOS am Umrichter freischaltest, sollte sich Ganze aber mit einem kleinen IPOS-Programm lösen lassen.

Hast du keine Möglichkeit das mit der Logik der übergeordneten Steuerung zu realisieren?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 Dezember 2021)

Geht das nicht über Parameter 119?


----------



## maxder2te (27 Dezember 2021)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Geht das nicht über Parameter 119?


Nein, ein Abschalten unterhalb eines bestimmten Sollwertes ist damit nicht möglich


----------



## maxder2te (27 Dezember 2021)

So, ich habe mich jetzt nochmal in das Thema eingelesen. 
P720-722 "Sollwert-Halt-Funktion" wäre genau für diese Funktion vorgesehen, der Halt-Sollwert last sich allerdings nur bis 500 U/min rauf stellen - das hat der TE ja schon selbst festgestellt. 

Deine Anforderung lässt sich also nur durch externe Beschaltung oder IPOS lösen.


----------



## hans_a1977 (12 Januar 2022)

Hm, warum nicht einfach mit nem DI und einer Festsollwertumschaltung? (Dann liegt das Problem beim DI)


----------



## maxder2te (12 Januar 2022)

hans_a1977 schrieb:


> Hm, warum nicht einfach mit nem DI und einer Festsollwertumschaltung? (Dann liegt das Problem beim DI)


Genau. Den analogen Sollwert ignorieren wir einfach und den Rest soll irgendwer anders extern am DI machen. Problem gelöst.


----------



## hans_a1977 (13 Januar 2022)




----------



## Michael Scholz69 (1 April 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich konnte IPOS nicht realisieren, da es auf meinem Computer nicht funktioniert. DI war meine praktische Lösung. Noch eine Frage, kann mir jemand etwas von IPOS empfehlen, wie ich das lernen könnte? Könnte mir jemand Unterlagen empfehlen? 
LG


----------



## MFreiberger (2 April 2022)

Moin,

kann denn der Movitrac IPOS? Ich dachte, das ist den Movidrives vorbehalten?

VG


----------



## SEWSERVICE (22 April 2022)

Hallo @MFreiberger ,

Auch ein Movitrac kann mit einem IPOS Programm versehen werden.
Allerdings unterscheiden sich Movidrive und Movitrac hinsichtlich der Gerätefunktionen, wodurch z.B. Positionierbefehle dem Movidrive Gerät vorbehalten bleiben.

Aber kleine Programme wie individuelle Feldbusschnittstelle, das Einlesen/Ausgeben von Binärsignalen und die Drehzahlregelung des Motor sind mit dem Movitrac realisierbar. Es wird der gleiche Editor verwendet.

Gruß SEW Service


----------



## maxder2te (22 April 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann denn der Movitrac IPOS? Ich dachte, das ist den Movidrives vorbehalten?
> 
> VG


Ja, das ist im Systemhandbuch auch sehr detailliert beschrieben.

Das Movitrac B besitzt auch 2 Zähl-Inputs, mit denen sich eine AB-Auswertung eines Gebers realisieren lässt.
Einfach Positionieraufgaben (ohne Lageregelung) lassen sich so in IPOS bauen.
Ich hab IPOS am Movitrac genutzt, um den Zustand der digitalen und analogen Eingänge und den AB-Zähler über PE3 und einen Multiplex-Mechanismus zur SPS zu übertragen. Die Eingänge wurden so für die SPS nutzbar (z.B. Für den Hilfskontakt am Motorschutzschalter). Bei 80 Umrichtern in einem Schrank war das schon interessant...


----------

